# WLAN hosten mit Router an Netzwerkdose?



## iceman650 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte hier bei mir im Raum (3.Stock) einen Router an die Netzwerkdose hängen, um damit ein WLAN zu hosten, da ich kein WLAN mehr vom primären Router empfangen kann. Geht das? Ggf: Wie?
Sorry falls die Frage doof ist, aber netzwerktechnisch bin ich eine absolute Null.
Was wäre denn ein möglichst günstiger Router (unter 40€?) den ich dafür nutzen könnte?
Gibt es einen betsimmten Verschlüsselungsstandard, den man nutzen sollte?

Mfg, ice


----------



## milesdavis (28. Juli 2011)

klar geht das! Dem Router ist es egal, wo das Kabel herkommt!


----------



## iceman650 (28. Juli 2011)

Gut, Danke!
Also nun noch die Fragen: 
- Wie?
- Welcher Router bis 40€?
- und welchen Verschlüsselungsstandard?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jimini (29. Juli 2011)

Du brauchst dabei keinen Router, es reicht auch ein einfacher Access Point. Das ist ein Gerät, was du mit einem (Kabel-)LAN verbindest und das dann ein WLAN bereitstellt. Ein Router tut es aber auch, der Preisunterschied ist heutzutage nicht wirklich bemerkenswert.

Wie?
=> einfach das Teil mit der Netzwerkdose verbinden (dazu nimmst du einen der normalen LAN-Ports) und die IP-Adresse des Geräts dann denen deines Netzwerks anpassen (wenn deine Adressen z.B. 192.16.8.0.x lauten, gibst du dem Gerät eine entsprechende).

Welches Modell?
=> achte darauf, dass das Modell den WLAN-Standard 802.11n unterstützt, das bedeutet, dass Datenraten von bis zu 300MBit/s unterstützt werden. Ich fahre ziemlich gut mit D-Link, momentan habe ich bei mir den DIR-615 im Einsatz.

Welche Verschlüsselung?
=> nimm am besten WPA2/PSK. WEP sollte man heutzutage nicht mehr verwenden, da das zu schnell geknackt werden kann.

MfG Jimini


----------

